# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Xenergy?

## pinadrijver

hallo

ik had laatst een paar zakjes xenergy besteld op bodystore
maar ze vallen slecht mee,voel er totaal niets van
zou zelfs durven zeggen dat ze het tegen overgestelde doen

nu mijn vraag,is er iets veel beters?

ben een wielrenner van 19 jaar


groeten

----------

